

How to inspect iOS's HTTP traffic without spending a dime - js4all
http://www.tuaw.com/2011/02/21/how-to-inspect-ioss-http-traffic-without-spending-a-dime/

======
foobarbazetc
The real WTF in that article is the trace of DropBox issuing calls to its API
over HTTP instead of HTTPS.

